# Finding an IBS-sensitive psychotherapist



## jch (Jun 26, 2004)

Does anyone have suggestions for finding a psychotherapist who has experience with/sympathy for patients with IBS and anxiety/depression? Are there any on-line listings of therapists who specialize in treating IBS patients?Thanks!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Anxiety and depression are what psychotherapists handle all the time. If that is what causes your IBS--it was for me--the right medication and therapy will stop the IBS. Just let them know that is one of your symptoms. Take care.


----------

